# Setting for a hind foot Beaver catch?



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Now that I'm back from my trip and the larger traps I ordered (an MB750 and a couple #5 DLS) came in, I went about putting sets back out the last couple of days. I understand using your fore arm as a gauge for setting the trap back ... but what about water depth?? Would you use the same distance in an area that dropped right down to 12" or 16"? What about a long slopping grade that only dropped to 6" in the same distance? At what depth of water should I be concerned with beaver breasting the trap?

Thanks


----------



## alexsalmon (Feb 16, 2006)

If it drops quick, put it back about 10 to 12" back from where the beave touches shore. And if its REALLY steep you will have to make a flat bed for the trap.

Make sure to place the trap to the SIDE never in the middle cause the beaver could totally miss 'em.

Hope this helps


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I started trapping beaver using footholds for a hind foot catch. The arm measurement is correct. Remeber with the varying slopes, grades and water depth this one thing. When a beaver's chest touches the bank he will drive his hind feet down to get his body up on dry land, so you must invision this when you make your set. 
I still use a foothold in some situations, but use 330's for most of my beaver trapping, thanks to Boggmaster. 
I believe it is David Duncan who uses a #3 jump trap (modified) and makes front foot catch sets that he has perfected. I have not made this set, but would definately use it in shallow water situations, for drowning purposes. My advise is to drown all your foothold beaver or you will turn then into three legged beaver and if you are lucky enough to hold him until your check, then you will have a battle on your hands and that can be touch and go in some situations.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Back foot catching beaver is fun I don't use set measurements I just eye up the spot when I am there and set it to where I think he is gonna drop his back feet down. It is a great set and so is front foot trapping beaver, but you must make sure you are on drowners for all foothold beaver sets. If you use weight make sure it is at least 50 lbs IMO they can pull and are very strong rodents! Good luck!


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I believe it was you Otter that got me using those sand bags and they are easy to carry along and fill at the set location. I also learned that if using a 330 it needs to be wired down as well. I used to drive 2x2 stakes down to anchor my 330's, but I had a big boy pull both stakes up after being snapped by a 330 Belisle. I was lucky enough to find him on the bottom of the river30 yards from the set location. I would have never dreamed any beaver could do that, but on some occassions, when they get hit they instinktively drive both feet down and lift, which is what happened to me. Don't under estimate the power of a beaver. Otter is right lots of weight.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

frostbite said:


> I believe it was you Otter that got me using those sand bags and they are easy to carry along and fill at the set location. I also learned that if using a 330 it needs to be wired down as well. I used to drive 2x2 stakes down to anchor my 330's, but I had a big boy pull both stakes up after being snapped by a 330 Belisle. I was lucky enough to find him on the bottom of the river30 yards from the set location. I would have never dreamed any beaver could do that, but on some occassions, when they get hit they instinktively drive both feet down and lift, which is what happened to me. Don't under estimate the power of a beaver. Otter is right lots of weight.


Yeah I think I remember suggesting that to you before. They work great, but I don't use them that often because like you I use mostly 330's for my beaver. I don't use the castor mound set that often though, but when I do it works great. I use mostly natural channel and pinch point sets because I am otter trapping also when trapping for beaver and I want a set that can take both. 

Do you have any beaver to go after this year?


----------



## frostbite (Dec 22, 2004)

I have not made any beaver sets yet, but I have seen sign. I have competition in one of my area's now (price$$) I have caught two beaver in pocket sets for mink and ****, which is a nice surprize. I will be going after a few once again very soon. 
I have also seen otter sign in one of my areas. I just need to figure out how to set for them. There are no pinch points and the river is 80 yards wide.


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Where do you find the sacks? Thanks.

Larry


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LarryA said:


> Where do you find the sacks? Thanks.
> 
> Larry


Do a search for "sand bags"

any elevator has the big 100 lb polypro bags

army surplus stores


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

I have a few feed sacks (poly) that had sunflower seeds and/or corn in them. I have one out now ... but keep in mind soil type will make a difference. Rocks & garvel would be best, I've got mostly sand/muck with a bunch of organic matter in it. This is much more boyant than rocks & gravel.

I also have out a couple of sets with 1/2" drowning rods. They are a little of a pain to carry (long) but slick to set up.

I have tried 330's but the beaver at the location I am working now appear to shy away from them. Probably got wacked a time or two in the past.

I guess what I am trying to invision is the 'Landing Zone'. When dealing with a steep (vertical) bank, how deep is too deep (for the trap)? At what depth will the typical beaver breast out when coming into shallower, more gradually sloping, water. Some locations I have a pretty good feel for (at least in my mind) ... but the extremes (very steep or gradually sloping) I have a hard time with. I can't be too choosy about what the bank is like at my locations, as I have to be more concerned thatI have adequate water to drown them.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Mister Ed,

If you have a really large trap, then catching beaver by their hind foot is fairly easy. Set the trap in about 7 or 8 inches of water about a foot or so from you scent stick and a little to the side.

But it takes deeper water to drown a beaver caught by a hind foot, so be sure to allow for this.

Personally, I never intentionally set for a hind foot catch! I find it much easier all around to catch my beaver by a front foot.

frostbite, yes, I use a modified #14 Victor Jump Traps as my preferred beaver trap. A #14 is basically a #4 trap with cast iron jaws that have a spread of about 7 1/2 inches.

Good Luck!


----------

